

Web 2.0 IS Google - catalinist
http://www.pbs.org/cringely/pulpit/2005/pulpit_20051117_000873.html

======
lvecsey
Right but don't think of it like a data processing container, even though
thats what it is. Its end goal is not so much search as it is processing for
ad generation.

